# Epicski dead all content to disappear



## hrstrat57 (Apr 24, 2017)

For real.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 24, 2017)

Damn Russians


----------



## yeggous (Apr 24, 2017)

hrstrat57 said:


> For real.



Wow. Thanks for the heads up. I've already started the wheels in motion to preserve my content from there. The unofficial guides to Wildcat and Attitash will live on:
http://www.***************************/articles.html/ski-area-guides/new-hampshire/


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 24, 2017)

So much for running the site from central America.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (Apr 24, 2017)

Tough thing about it is hardly any notice, just 2 or 3 days before they pull the plug.  Over the last 10+ years I have used that site to host hundreds, perhaps thousands of photos and dozens of articles, including every photo I have posted here.  After Friday - poof.  Now I have to scramble to archive some of my better, older photos and articles from there that I may not have copies of on my PC.  
With EpicSki's demise, Snowjournal barely resurrected last year, and some other ski forums running on fumes it makes you wonder?  Is FaceBook a decent substitute for ski discussions, info/advice,  and the sharing of stoke?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2017)

I prefer to keep Facebook mostly separate from my ski discussions.  I would probably annoy my nonskiing​ friends and family on Facebook more than I already do if I discussed skiing on Facebook as often as I do here.

I enjoy the focused discussion of passionate skiers that a place like AZ provides.  It's for the true nuts with skiing on the brain 365 days a year.

I never participated much in epicski, though I frequently read their content on gear. That is a huge database to sadly see go away.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Apr 24, 2017)

jimk said:


> Tough thing about it is hardly any notice, just 2 or 3 days before they pull the plug.  Over the last 10+ years I have used that site to host hundreds, perhaps thousands of photos and dozens of articles, including every photo I have posted here.  After Friday - poof.  Now I have to scramble to archive some of my better, older photos and articles from there that I may not have copies of on my PC.
> With EpicSki's demise, Snowjournal barely resurrected last year, and some other ski forums running on fumes it makes you wonder?  Is FaceBook a decent substitute for ski discussions, info/advice,  and the sharing of stoke?



Terrible. nobody likes using Facebook comments. The font sucks. The notification suck. If you turn them off, you miss it. Its hard to find where the unread post begin. Sometimes posts shows up in notifications and your news feed. It takes like 5 times as long to skip a topic. Often you miss stuff becouse of the news feed algorithm. Also sharing threw third parties is unreliable. I think that option comes and goes every 2 weeks.  There is a reason college students don't use it to do more than view pages, and share events.


----------



## benski (Apr 24, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I enjoy the focused discussion of passionate skiers that a place like AZ provides.  It's for the true nuts with skiing on the brain 365 days a year./URL]



Me too. I only started liking skiing stuff when I saw a girl I liked doing it. I think it could get you blocked by other people if your older, its more obvious to block a person than to block a page.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 24, 2017)

jimk said:


> Tough thing about it is hardly any notice, just 2 or 3 days before they pull the plug.  Over the last 10+ years I have used that site to host hundreds, perhaps thousands of photos and dozens of articles, including every photo I have posted here.  After Friday - poof.  Now I have to scramble to archive some of my better, older photos and articles from there that I may not have copies of on my PC.
> With EpicSki's demise, Snowjournal barely resurrected last year, and some other ski forums running on fumes it makes you wonder?  Is FaceBook a decent substitute for ski discussions, info/advice,  and the sharing of stoke?



If you need to offload content, bring it over the ***************************. I coincidentally just brought up the site on Friday and have been working to build it out. I wasn't planning to go live so soon, but the situation has changed. I am working frantically to pull off content from EpicSki with the author's permissions. Right now I am in the middle of pulling down the Unofficial Guides.


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I prefer to keep Facebook mostly separate from my ski discussions.  I would probably annoy my nonskiing​ friends and family on Facebook more than I already do if I discussed skiing on Facebook as often as I do here.
> 
> I enjoy the focused discussion of passionate skiers that a place like AZ provides.  It's for the true nuts with skiing on the brain 365 days a year.
> 
> ...


Maybe we should start a group on FB.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (Apr 24, 2017)

yeggous said:


> If you need to offload content, bring it over the ***************************. I coincidentally just brought up the site on Friday and have been working to build it out. I wasn't planning to go live so soon, but the situation has changed. I am working frantically to pull off content from EpicSki with the author's permissions. Right now I am in the middle of pulling down the Unofficial Guides.



Thanks for the offer.  I'll look into your site.  I am off work tomorrow and will start tackling this problem.  I have first cousins that live in Chelmsford and all around the Lowell area.:-D


----------



## yeggous (Apr 24, 2017)

dlague said:


> Maybe we should start a group on FB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



It is coming soon enough. I'm busy building out other things at the moment, but it is on the road map.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 24, 2017)

jimk said:


> Is FaceBook a decent substitute for ski discussions, info/advice,  and the sharing of stoke?


 One of the issues with facebook is that you can't hide behind a stage name. Also I don't always want my different worlds to collide.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 24, 2017)

In most cases I prefer to keep worlds separate as well. Have admin'd a group maybe about this size on Facebook before when a vBulletin forum went down. It was a poor substitute.

Long live the forum. Hopefully we see a few new members around here with EpicSki down, which I regret, but I never had an account there.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 24, 2017)

jimk said:


> Thanks for the offer.  I'll look into your site.  I am off work tomorrow and will start tackling this problem.  I have first cousins that live in Chelmsford and all around the Lowell area.:-D



When you bring it over, be careful of the images. I pasted some into new articles and they are still being pulled from EpicSki. I'm trying to figure out how to automatically pull them into my own network.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 24, 2017)

maybe  Nick can expand west and pickup all the people who used to hang @ epic?


----------



## yeggous (Apr 24, 2017)

gmcunni said:


> maybe  Nick can expand west and pickup all the people who used to hang @ epic?



Westerns are all going to PugSki. Half of them have already made the move.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 24, 2017)

gmcunni said:


> maybe  Nick can expand west and pickup all the people who used to hang @ epic?



Westerns are all going to PugSki. Half of them have already made the move.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 24, 2017)

yeggous said:


> If you need to offload content, bring it over the ***************************. I coincidentally just brought up the site on Friday and have been working to build it out. I wasn't planning to go live so soon, but the situation has changed. I am working frantically to pull off content from EpicSki with the author's permissions. Right now I am in the middle of pulling down the Unofficial Guides.



I sure  would like to see my Beginners tip bible and SMJ's Wachusett get togethers thread saved but I will not have time before Friday to accomplish figuring it out.

sad kinda

I too will never ski at or spend any money at Vail or any of it's acquisitions. Like I said this is the equivalent of burning down a library with hundreds of thousands of books inside-the amount of content in 18 years of posting is staggering!


----------



## Jully (Apr 24, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Westerns are all going to PugSki. Half of them have already made the move.



I think PugSki will serve as a half decent substitute. The gear sections I really like. I hope you can get all or at least a good many of those unofficial guides onto your site though, a lot of those are quite wonderful pieces.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 24, 2017)

hrstrat57 said:


> Epicski dead all content to disappear



Anyone know the reason why?

I dont know much about this stuff, but from what I have seen when you have a decent base (and their's was much better than AZ for instance), usually someone will at least scoop you up on the cheap rather than having the whole thing die for $0.00.



> _The EpicSki forum will no longer be available after April 28, 2017, due to our current hosting provider discontinuing its forum services. _



This doesn't seem credible.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 24, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Anyone know the reason why?
> 
> I dont know much about this stuff, but from what I have seen when you have a decent base (and their's was much better than AZ for instance), usually someone will at least scoop you up on the cheap rather than having the whole thing die for $0.00.
> 
> This doesn't seem credible.



Unlike AZ which uses a pretty mainstream forum product that you can use on essentially any reputable host, Epicski was apparently using a hosted platform known as Huddler that could only be run on Huddler's own hosting platform. Supposedly they've been informing their clients for a while now that they were discontinuing it as contracts ended (I've seen references from other sites that used that platform stating they were informed as far back as 2014 that it was being phased out). Problem is, there's no real easy way to migrate the forums to another more mainstream forum product (like vBulletin). It "can" be done, but is a very customized process and you'd need someone with a lot of database knowledge (and time) to do it.

I suspect Epicski had a lot more advanced notice about this and it isn't something they were really just told about now. Maybe they thought they could figure out a solution. Maybe they thought Huddler would change their minds and extend the service. Maybe they thought Huddler would offer an "export" solution. Or maybe Huddler told the wrong people at Epicski and whoever they told didn't care to tell the people actively involved in the site.

What is odd though is that Huddler seems to be ending contracts one at a time with each "community" that they were hosting and not setting an end date for everyone all at once.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 24, 2017)

Also fwiw, here's a company that successfully migrated someone's Huddler forum to another product. They said it took them 2 months to do it. I'm sure it wasn't cheap, but since Vail owns Epicski they should have been able to dig up some money to do it. Obviously they don't particularly care about the forums if they chose not to fully investigate options.

https://www.mvisolutions.com/goal-o...velopment-success-stories/huddler-to-xenforo/


----------



## LonghornSkier (Apr 25, 2017)

Reddit.com/r/skiing is another cool site.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 25, 2017)

That's too bad. And short notice for people who have content they want to migrate over. What a shame.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Apr 25, 2017)

dlague said:


> Maybe we should start a group on FB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Groups seem the way to go, if you are going to use FB. Lots of snowmobilers I know formed a secret group after one of the more popular sledding sites died a slow agonizing death, and was then taken down.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Apr 25, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> One of the issues with facebook is that you can't hide behind a stage name. Also I don't always want my different worlds to collide.



Your only option is a second FB identity. Gamers do it all the time. Nobody will bother you about it, as long as you aren't causing harm with it.


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2017)

I am somewhat amazed with all of this.  I have accounts at Epicski, TGR and obviously here.  I have participated on all three and find that this forum has the greatest sense of community I am sure due to the focus.  I started using Epicski more this season but it has felt generic.  I wonder if activity has slowed down over the years?  I will have to check out Pugski.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm disappointed in this. I visit less than I used to and rarely posted but that's a stunning amount of content to lose.


----------



## benski (Apr 25, 2017)

Lots of people change there Facebook names and create second accounts. Seniors often do it to make it harder for colleges to find there account. Some people do it after college. Sororities often create an account to give the pledges hints of who will be the big and share embarrassing photos of the pledge.


----------



## Jully (Apr 25, 2017)

dlague said:


> I am somewhat amazed with all of this.  I have accounts at Epicski, TGR and obviously here.  I have participated on all three and find that this forum has the greatest sense of community I am sure due to the focus.  I started using Epicski more this season but it has felt generic.  I wonder if activity has slowed down over the years?  I will have to check out Pugski.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



I have an account on PugSki though I may have posted once. I lurk frequently though and from what I can tell the community is nice over there. Hard to compare to AZ, especially as it is based over a larger geographic area and I don't participate.



Edd said:


> I'm disappointed in this. I visit less than I used to and rarely posted but that's a stunning amount of content to lose.



Agreed. I'm just dismayed at the content. Epicski was usually 3 out of the first 5 hits for anything I googled that was skiing related (mostly gear).


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 25, 2017)

Epicski has such a massive repository of information, I wish they could keep it around for reference, it's a shame to see that all disappear. I can't help but wonder what's happening in the background.


----------



## jimk (Apr 25, 2017)

It's possible that Vail Resorts has other plans for the url, but nobody knows for sure.  Mostly since Mtn News (owned by VR) acquired site it's been operated with benign neglect over several years.  Volunteers and very low pay part timers running it.  I'm sure it was a minor waste of money for Mtn News and they decided to pull plug after facing a somewhat costly conversion charge due to platform issues.  Hard to believe it couldn't be saved and moneytized by savvy VR IT person.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 25, 2017)

Nick, if you're on here, it might not hurt to go over to Epic and recruit for this site.

More users=more advertisements clicked on=more $$


----------



## Tin (Apr 25, 2017)

skiNEwhere said:


> Nick, if you're on here, it might not hurt to go over to Epic and recruit for this site.
> 
> More users=more advertisements clicked on=more $$




How about fix the mobile issues and such first?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 25, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Unlike AZ which uses a pretty mainstream forum product that you can use on essentially any reputable host, Epicski was apparently using a hosted platform known as Huddler that could only be run on Huddler's own hosting platform.



Thanks for the detailed explanation, that makes sense now.  



dlague said:


> I have accounts at Epicski, TGR and obviously here.  I have participated on all three and find that this forum has the greatest sense of community I am sure due to the focus.



Back in 2011 when I was looking for a ski forum, I knew I only had time for one, and this was my analysis:

*TGR *- A total **** show of nastiness and immaturity sprinkled with decent ski/snowboard info.  Seemed kindof western focused.  I couldnt deal with every other thread getting derailed after post #12 with some long-standing personal squabble, potty talk, or random idiocy. 

*EpicSki -* I liked the functionality of this forum the best, it seemed to have a great community, was a bit more western focused, but there was still a lot of eastern stuff on there.  Lots of folks knowledgeable about gear, reviews, etc...  Seemed good.

*AZ* - By far the smallest, and thus the least content, but what content that existed was more relevant (~90% eastern), and most everyone seemed polite and mature.  I went here (obviously).


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Apr 25, 2017)

Maybe Vail decided that EpicSki diminished the brand of their EpicMix thing?


----------



## abc (Apr 25, 2017)

Tin said:


> How about fix the mobile issues and such first?


Why does one preclude the other?

If all forums have to fix all their usability issues "first" before everything else, there wouldn't be any forums at all!

Where would you go to post your snarky remarks?


----------



## Tin (Apr 25, 2017)

abc said:


> Why does one preclude the other?
> 
> If all forums have to fix all their usability issues "first" before everything else, there wouldn't be any forums at all!
> 
> Where would you go to post your snarky remarks?



Useless to go invite people if they cannot use the site from their phones/tablets, etc which most people have constant access to these days and already three times this week there was issues with this site.


----------



## raisingarizona (Apr 25, 2017)

skiNEwhere said:


> Nick, if you're on here, it might not hurt to go over to Epic and recruit for this site.
> 
> More users=more advertisements clicked on=more $$



I thought Greg was the promoter? His promotional posts over on TGR are legendary.


----------



## Tin (Apr 25, 2017)

raisingarizona said:


> i thought greg was the promoter? His promotional posts over on tgr are legendary.




looooooooooooooooooool


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 25, 2017)

abc said:


> Why does one preclude the other?
> 
> If all forums have to fix all their usability issues "first" before everything else, there wouldn't be any forums at all!
> 
> Where would you go to post your snarky remarks?



I'm on here a lot and can tell you that I receive Zero (0) notifications when threads I'm following are commented in, when new threads are started and when I am quoted. It is extremely annoying to have a non-functional app that clearly would work if it was updated by the ever absence administrator 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jully (Apr 25, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> I'm on here a lot and can tell you that I receive Zero (0) notifications when threads I'm following are commented in, when new threads are started and when I am quoted. It is extremely annoying to have a non-functional app that clearly would work if it was updated by the ever absence administrator
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Just gotta read all content all the time! I agree it is a little frustrating though.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 25, 2017)

I just use the desktop version even when on my phone.  No issues there.


----------



## abc (Apr 25, 2017)

I had my share of the grips with the forum. I post trip report that has photos sideways and upside down, even though the picture was right side up on my phone. Other issues too. 

But other forums had their share of glitches too. No forum is function correctly all the time. And the moment one bug got worked out, another new one creep in!

I'm not saying it's not a problem. What I'm saying is there's a fine line between tinkering with the software, breaking it from time to time, vs never touching it. And whether one like it or not, the forum is 1st and for most a place for people to write to each other. So as long as THAT happens, it's a "usable" forum. Whatever other functions and features, are just gravy.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 25, 2017)

raisingarizona said:


> I thought Greg was the promoter? His promotional posts over on TGR are legendary.



HA! That's going back. 

Anyone ever hear from Greg? He used to post here every so often.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 25, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> I'm on here a lot and can tell you that I receive Zero (0) notifications when threads I'm following are commented in, when new threads are started and when I am quoted. It is extremely annoying to have a non-functional app that clearly would work if it was updated by the ever absence administrator
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That is one of the issues that is easiest to fix. With most forum software it should just work out of the box.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 25, 2017)

Greg had a welcome post in the RIP thread on epic....it was up for 5 minutes and taken down. There are comments about it that still remain last time I checked but the post is down and nobody quoted/copied it.

I expect it was moderated? 

One can only hope that AZ sees a bump in membership as a result of this.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 25, 2017)

raisingarizona said:


> I thought Greg was the promoter? His promotional posts over on TGR are legendary.



Wow that's going back a ways.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 25, 2017)

Glenn said:


> HA! That's going back.
> 
> Anyone ever hear from Greg? He used to post here every so often.



Spoke with him at K in the Spring about 2 years ago.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 25, 2017)

*Corporate Contacts*​ 
*Corporate Communications *
 Kelly Ladyga
 Vice President of Corporate Communications

*Mountain Division Communications*
 Liz Biebl
 Director, Brand Communications -- Colorado, Utah and Vail Resorts Hospitality
ebiebl@vailresorts.com

 Rachael Woods
 Director, Brand Communications -- California/Nevada, Whistler and Urban Resorts
rwoods1@vailresorts.com 

 Lesli Carlson
 Manager, Corporate Communications
lcarlson@vailresorts.com
 303.404.6742

 Jessie Vandenhouten
 Senior Specialist, Corporate Communications
jvandenhouten@vailresorts.com 
 303.754.8506

*Hospitality and Real Estate Communications*
 Liz Biebl
 Director, Brand Communications -- Colorado, Utah and Vail Resorts Hospitlaity 
ebiebl@vailresorts.com

 Lesli Carlson
 Manager, Corporate Communications
lcarlson@vailresorts.com
 303.404.6742

 J Public Relations
vail@jpublicrelations.com  

*Vail Resorts International*
 Johnna Muscente
 Senior Manager, International Communications
jmmuscente@vailresorts.com
 303.404.1835

 Abby Hein
 Senior Specialist, International Communications
alhein@vailresorts.com
 720.524.5042
*Resort Contacts*​ 
*Vail Mountain Communications*
 Sally Gunter
 Senior Manager, Communications, Vail Mountain
sgunter@vailresorts.com
 970.754.3001

 Maggie Meisinger
 Communications Specialist, Vail Mountain
mmeisinger@vailresorts.com
 970.754.4528

*Beaver Creek Communications*
 Sally Gunter
 Senior Manager, Communications, Beaver Creek
sgunter@vailresorts.com
 970.754.5292

 Stacie Mesuda
 Communications Specialist, Beaver Creek
samesuda@vailresorts.com
 970.754.5169

*Breckenridge Communications*
 Kristen Petitt Stewart
 Senior Manager, Communications, Breckenridge
kpetitt@vailresorts.com
 970.453.3210

 Ashley Smith
 Senior Communications Specialist, Breckenridge
alsmith@vailresorts.com
 970.496.7402

*Keystone Resort Communications*
 Sara Lococo
 Manager, Communications, Keystone Resort
slococo@vailresorts.com
 970.496.1493

 Russ Carlton
 Senior Communications Specialist, Keystone Resort
rcarlton@vailresorts.com
 970.496.4065

*Park City Communications*
 Margo Van Ness
 Senior Manager, Communications, Park City
mkvanness@vailresorts.com
 435.615.3308

 Jess Miller
 Senior Communications Specialist, Park City
Jmmiller@vailresorts.com
 435.615.4843

*Heavenly Communications*
 Kevin “Coop” Cooper
 Senior Manager, Communications, Heavenly and Kirkwood
Kcooper1@vailresorts.com
 775.586.4451

 Rachelle Atherton
 Senior Communications Specialist, Heavenly and Kirkwood
Ratherton1@vailresorts.com
 775.586.4461

 Anna Jacobson
 Senior Communications Coordinator, Heavenly and Kirkwood
ajacobson@vailresorts.com
 775.856.4486 or 209.258.7215

*Northstar Communications*
 Marcie Bradley
 Senior Manager, Communications, Northstar
mhbradley@vailresorts.com
 530.562.3866

*Kirkwood Communications*
 Kevin “Coop” Cooper
 Senior Manager, Communications, Heavenly and Kirkwood
Kcooper1@vailresorts.com
 775.586.4451

 Rachelle Atherton
 Senior Communications Specialist, Heavenly and Kirkwood
Ratherton1@vailresorts.com
 775.586.4461

 Anna Jacobson
 Senior Communications Coordinator, Heavenly and Kirkwood
ajacobson@vailresorts.com
 775.856.4486 or 209.258.7215

*Midwest Ski Area Communications *
 Lesli Carlson
 Manager, Corporate Communications
lcarlson@vailresorts.com
 303.404.6742


----------



## yeggous (Apr 25, 2017)

I have been trying all day to find a workable solution to automatically downloading the images from the EpicSki articles. Nothing has worked. I really thought the WordPress site with an appropriate plugin would do the job, but for whatever reason it has failed. It could be that the image sources are linked in a way that redirects through a CDN. I'm running out of ideas. Three days notice in the middleo of the week ultimately may not be enough to come up with a functional solution.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 25, 2017)

WHY the hell are they doing this with a less than one week notice? More time and guys like Yeggous can maybe find a way to retrieve the info right?


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 25, 2017)

yeggous said:


> I have been trying all day to find a workable solution to automatically downloading the images from the EpicSki articles. Nothing has worked. I really thought the WordPress site with an appropriate plugin would do the job, but for whatever reason it has failed. It could be that the image sources are linked in a way that redirects through a CDN. I'm running out of ideas. Three days notice in the middleo of the week ultimately may not be enough to come up with a functional solution.



I just did an old school sweep copy of my profile page and emailed it to myself. Good enough and I signed off for what appears to be the last time unless a last minute/second save of the forums can be pulled off.

Kudos to HS for the above list post.

I hope you folks get your data off Epic before it shutters... 

See ya all in November


----------



## Jully (Apr 25, 2017)

snoseek said:


> WHY the hell are they doing this with a less than one week notice? More time and guys like Yeggous can maybe find a way to retrieve the info right?



The short notice is extremely confusing. More time and a retrieval method would absolutely be found.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 25, 2017)

snoseek said:


> WHY the hell are they doing this with a less than one week notice? More time and guys like Yeggous can maybe find a way to retrieve the info right?



The tinfoil hate crowd would say it is because they don't want me preserving the content. I just don't have enough time to roll my scripts to archive the articles I want. With a full time job and three days notice there just isn't time to solve this problem. The text data is easy. Getting the images with them and reposting it all to another server is another problem altogether.


----------



## Jully (Apr 25, 2017)

hrstrat57 said:


> I just did an old school sweep copy of my profile page and emailed it to myself. Good enough and I signed off for what appears to be the last time unless a last minute/second save of the forums can be pulled off.
> 
> Kudos to HS for the above list post.
> 
> ...





yeggous said:


> The tinfoil hate crowd would say it is because they don't want me preserving the content. I just don't have enough time to roll my scripts to archive the articles I want. With a full time job and three days notice there just isn't time to solve this problem. The text data is easy. Getting the images with them and reposting it all to another server is another problem altogether.




You just have to do make a bot to go through the entire website and PDF print EVERYTHING.

I saw some discussion in the closing thread about potentially copyrighted data. There will be many conspiracy theorists out there, but Vail just does not care and the higher ups at Vail are probably not even aware of this.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 25, 2017)

Whose email needs to be pummeled to get Vail to save epicski.....?



 Vail, in theory, likes to not alienate their customer base.



 Time to drop an internet firestorm.



 Corporate Contacts - all communications people:


ebiebl@vailresorts.com, rwoods1@vailresorts.com, lcarlson@vailresorts.com, jvandenhouten@vailresorts.com, lcarlson@vailresorts.com, vail@jpublicrelations.com, jmmuscente@vailresorts.com, alhein@vailresorts.com, sgunter@vailresorts.com, mmeisinger@vailresorts.com, sgunter@vailresorts.com, samesuda@vailresorts.com, kpetitt@vailresorts.com, alsmith@vailresorts.com, slococo@vailresorts.com, rcarlton@vailresorts.com, mkvanness@vailresorts.com, Jmmiller@vailresorts.com, Kcooper1@vailresorts.com, Ratherton1@vailresorts.com, ajacobson@vailresorts.com, mhbradley@vailresorts.com, Kcooper1@vailresorts.com, lcarlson@vailresorts.com


----------



## Jully (Apr 25, 2017)

There are quite a few people on the closing thread at Vail who are saying they will never visit a Vail Resort because of this. One was even actively changing plans to go to Whistler because of this.

Does that really make that big of a difference though? I do not know.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 25, 2017)

free GSS!


----------



## snoseek (Apr 25, 2017)

gorgonzola said:


> free gss!




nice!


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 25, 2017)

It's like Groundhog Day on epic, even f bombs!!!

GSS could sign up and go nuts.

sandwich time!


----------



## benski (Apr 25, 2017)

You guys could try saving the webpages. It's a standard browser feature.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 25, 2017)

If it is true that Huddler is ending the support/contract for the forum platform itself, then there may not be much anyone at Vail could do at this point even if they wanted to. They would have had to start looking into options to migrate to another forum at least a month or two ago. The one success story I pointed out earlier states it took them 2 months to reverse engineer the Huddler database and successfully migrate the data to another forum solution.

The short notice is to EpicSki users, not to the people that run it. The Site Manager himself said in the RIP Epicski thread over there that  "I've been working behind the scenes for months quite tirelessly trying to find a workable solution but I didn't find one" so obviously he was aware of this for a while. He should have given warning much earlier that this was a possibility so people could have time to copy data they wanted. At the very least people could have also worked to reach out to Vail contacts to push for them to step in. I see no point in him having hid this for months unless he was worried about Vail firing him or something like that.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 25, 2017)

yeggous said:


> The tinfoil hate crowd would say it is because they don't want me preserving the content. I just don't have enough time to roll my scripts to archive the articles I want. With a full time job and three days notice there just isn't time to solve this problem. The text data is easy. Getting the images with them and reposting it all to another server is another problem altogether.





yeggous said:


> I have been trying all day to find a workable solution to automatically downloading the images from the EpicSki articles. Nothing has worked. I really thought the WordPress site with an appropriate plugin would do the job, but for whatever reason it has failed. It could be that the image sources are linked in a way that redirects through a CDN. I'm running out of ideas. Three days notice in the middleo of the week ultimately may not be enough to come up with a functional solution.



Have you tried any of the dozens of website ripper programs out there? I'm not familiar with what you're trying to copy, but they usually work quite well to at least let you save a local copy of the page(s) (including images). Once you have a local copy, you can work on figuring out how to put them on a new server later on when you have more time.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 25, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Have you tried any of the dozens of website ripper programs out there? I'm not familiar with what you're trying to copy, but they usually work quite well to at least let you save a local copy of the page(s) (including images). Once you have a local copy, you can work on figuring out how to put them on a new server later on when you have more time.



I thought about it. A command line call to wget would work well in that regard. But ultimately that level of effort is hard to justify to grab now outdated information which would have to be reformatted. I am trying to channel this as motivation to build out a new set of mountain-by-mountain skier guides for the Northeast. I already have the infrastructure in place and just need to traffic and regulars to help me build them.

While the fall of EpicSki is a disappointment, perhaps this is the catalyst to building a resource that is the go-to guide for Eastern skiers. All of the other resources out there are other decidedly western in focus, or no longer actively maintained.


----------



## TheArchitect (Apr 25, 2017)

Jully said:


> I have an account on PugSki though I may have posted once. I lurk frequently though and from what I can tell the community is nice over there. Hard to compare to AZ, especially as it is based over a larger geographic area and I don't participate



I've been on Pugski since December and it's a great forum and community.  i'm hoping that the influx of EpicSki members doesn't change the character of PugSki.  People are respectful to one another.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 25, 2017)

Tin said:


> Useless to go invite people if they cannot use the site from their phones/tablets, etc which most people have constant access to these days and already three times this week there was issues with this site.


Like someone else mentioned - use your phone browser. I'm not an app person, have just a few. Everything can be accessed from browser - why deal with app headache?  So maybe the app isn't as important as you say, since you don't need it.


----------



## Jully (Apr 25, 2017)

TheArchitect said:


> I've been on Pugski since December and it's a great forum and community.  i'm hoping that the influx of EpicSki members doesn't change the character of PugSki.  People are respectful to one another.



Agreed on the respect piece. That's what I like about the attitude here too. Other mountain specific forums here in the east lack that.


----------



## Tin (Apr 25, 2017)

TheArchitect said:


> I've been on Pugski since December and it's a great forum and community.  i'm hoping that the influx of EpicSki members doesn't change the character of PugSki.  People are respectful to one another.



It's all a dick measuring contest no matter where you go.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 25, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/MountainNewsCorp/

Gettin crushed on their Facebook page.


----------



## Brad J (Apr 25, 2017)

Jully said:


> I think PugSki will serve as a half decent substitute. The gear sections I really like. I hope you can get all or at least a good many of those unofficial guides onto your site though, a lot of those are quite wonderful pieces.



The founders of Pugski are totally committed to provide a premium site for skiers and have a good following both on the east coast and the west.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 25, 2017)

Jully said:


> There are quite a few people on the closing thread at Vail who are saying they will never visit a Vail Resort because of this. One was even actively changing plans to go to Whistler because of this.



Are you saying they were going to go to Vail and now they're going to Whistler...cuz that has me rolling!  They must really keep up with the industry then! :lol:  :blink:  

Of course Highway Star shows his face for the first time since the World Cup on here and on K-Zone so that internet "fighters" can "defend" a ski forum that Vail execs barely know exists.  Vail is a multi-billion dollar company...emailing corporate is gonna stop the shut down...that's funny.  Let them get back to signing multi-million dollar contracts, please.  

Epicski was a very valuable resource.  Life goes on.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 25, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Are you saying they were going to go to Vail and now they're going to Whistler...cuz that has me rolling!  They must really keep up with the industry then! :lol:  :blink:



No; you're reading that sentence incorrectly.


----------



## abc (Apr 25, 2017)

Tin said:


> It's all a dick measuring contest no matter where *you *go.


There, fix it for you.


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 26, 2017)

I last posted there in 2007. Just skimmed through all my old posts. Site will be missed! Hopefully someone can archive it or Vail can backup everything and make a transfer to something like VBulletin.


----------



## Jully (Apr 26, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Are you saying they were going to go to Vail and now they're going to Whistler...cuz that has me rolling!  They must really keep up with the industry then! :lol:  :blink:
> 
> Of course Highway Star shows his face for the first time since the World Cup on here and on K-Zone so that internet "fighters" can "defend" a ski forum that Vail execs barely know exists.  Vail is a multi-billion dollar company...emailing corporate is gonna stop the shut down...that's funny.  Let them get back to signing multi-million dollar contracts, please.
> 
> Epicski was a very valuable resource.  Life goes on.





BenedictGomez said:


> No; you're reading that sentence incorrectly.



Yeah, what BG said. I meant they were going to visit Whistler and now are saying they will not. My bad for poor wording!


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 26, 2017)

Jully said:


> Yeah, what BG said. I meant they were going to visit Whistler and now are saying they will not. My bad for poor wording!



The overwhelming majority of Vail's visitors probably have even less of a clue what Epicski is than Vail's management does.  If they want a boycott that has any effect, they should jump on twitter an accuse Vail of refusing to let transgendered skiers go to the bathroom or whatever gets people angry these days.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 26, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> The overwhelming majority of Vail's visitors probably have even less of a clue what Epicski is than Vail's management does.  If they want a boycott that has any effect, they should jump on twitter an accuse Vail of refusing to let transgendered skiers go to the bathroom or whatever gets people angry these days.


F'n *TRIGGERED*!!! :lol:


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks like Mountain News (Vail propaganda wing) just deleted all the negative visitor posts to their FB page 15 m ago

these guys r ridiculous!!


----------



## Jully (Apr 26, 2017)

hrstrat57 said:


> Looks like Mountain News (Vail propaganda wing) just deleted all the negative visitor posts to their FB page 15 m ago
> 
> these guys r ridiculous!!



That's hilarious. I wouldn't expect anything less than a company deleting negative posts from FB. Just have repost!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 26, 2017)

Jully said:


> That's hilarious. I wouldn't expect anything less than a company deleting negative posts from FB. Just have repost!



Magic, under former ownership, did same thing last year.


----------



## Jully (Apr 26, 2017)

gmcunni said:


> Magic, under former ownership, did same thing last year.



I remember that. I see no reason why a company wouldn't do that if they have the option to. I don't consider FB a valid and unbiased source for knowledge about a place. It is all controlled content. Primary purpose of FB wall bombings like the epicski one are to get the company's attention. Even if they delete the posts, bad publicity was definitely still had and the company would hopefully do something to placate the protesters... not the case here though, yet.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 26, 2017)

Agree cdskier.....at least the skilled guys could have probably found someone that can copy their threads to somewhere, then migrated to pugski or somewhere......


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 26, 2017)

Jully said:


> I remember that. I see no reason why a company wouldn't do that if they have the option to. I don't consider FB a valid and unbiased source for knowledge about a place. It is all controlled content.



+1


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 26, 2017)

Agree - certainly proves the posts were read


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 26, 2017)

hrstrat57 said:


> Agree - certainly proves the posts were read



by some intern who is tasked with it, probably.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 26, 2017)

hrstrat57 said:


> Looks like* Mountain News (Vail propaganda wing) just deleted all the negative visitor posts to their FB page *15 m ago
> 
> these guys r ridiculous!!



The irony is, IME, deleting negative posts creates far more negative sentiment (even among those who support you) and publicity of the negativity, than simply leaving the negative posts, which may not even be read in the first place.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 27, 2017)

Well folks appears you have about 5 hours left to binge on epicski.

Again c'yall in November!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2017)

http://www.epicski.com/t/150739/we-heard-you


----------



## Glenn (Apr 27, 2017)

That should help a bit.


----------



## Jully (Apr 27, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> http://www.epicski.com/t/150739/we-heard-you



We heard you loud and clear hahaha. Definitely were loud about it!


----------



## abc (Apr 27, 2017)

hrstrat57 said:


> Agree - certainly proves the posts were read





gmcunni said:


> by some intern who is tasked with it, probably.


Intern or not, the point got across!

Hope your cynics take note.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 27, 2017)

abc said:


> Hope your cynics take note.



*noted


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 27, 2017)

abc said:


> Intern or not, the point got across!
> 
> Hope your cynics take note.



Actually gmgunni was probably right initially.

A lot of us really dropped the hammer on VR last night

Still incredible that they can just burn down a virtual library of ski content even if the torch doesn't get lit for 2 weeks.

It does give folks here at AZ who have stuff time to go get it.

So go get it. Some folks are requesting a schedule type of withdrawal so the entire forum can be copied first, there are a couple threads on epicski with the details still emerging. I just screen printed a couple posts and bits....gonna let the horse run what's done is done.


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 1, 2017)

What "content" are y'all so concerned about losing?  I've never seen anything posted on a ski forum that didn't sound like something some idiot squatting on a bar stool blurted out between a burp and a fart.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2017)

For me it's the massive amount of unbiased reviews on skis. It has been one of the best resources on the net for that for a very long time. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (May 1, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> For me it's the massive amount of unbiased reviews on skis. It has been one of the best resources on the net for that for a very long time.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Agreed. Also, advice on ski technique, doing western trips, on and on. During its peak years there was a very deep bench of players with useful knowledge on that site. AZ is great and I use it more but Epicski is a different animal with a much larger scope.


----------



## Jully (May 1, 2017)

Edd said:


> Agreed. Also, advice on ski technique, doing western trips, on and on. During its peak years there was a very deep bench of players with useful knowledge on that site. AZ is great and I use it more but Epicski is a different animal with a much larger scope.



The western trip advice is crucial IMO. Though threads from 2008 can be a little dated, there are many threads out there on where the best places to stay, eat, park, etc are at some mammoth western resorts. 

Ski reviews are essential to me too. If you google, best ski for [X] conditions, chances are three epic ski threads will be the first three hits on google. AZ absolutely does not compare in terms of the knowledge base.


----------



## abc (May 1, 2017)

To me, it's the ski technique and instruction that even more valuable than the ski reviews. 

Even as the site is about to go down, there's still one last request for MA ("movement analysis"?)!

I've also asked for drills to deal with certain weakness in my technique and gotten spot-on suggestions. That's not an element exist in any other ski forum.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2017)

I've never found reading about ski technique or even watching videos to be all that beneficial.  

I think the greatest key to improvement is skiing with people who ski at a high level and trying to mimic the techniques they use.  

And more than anything, ski moguls. Lots and lots of moguls. There's no better training for tree skiing and tackling other technical terrain than skiing moguls. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (May 1, 2017)

abc said:


> I've also asked for drills to deal with certain weakness in my technique and gotten spot-on suggestions. That's not an element exist in any other ski forum.



The fine folks at mogulskiing.net are quite good at that sort of thing, assuming you are interested in slaying a zipper line world-cup style.


----------



## Smellytele (May 1, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I've never found reading about ski technique or even watching videos to be all that beneficial.
> 
> I think the greatest key to improvement is skiing with people who ski at a high level and trying to mimic the techniques they use.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. I have friends who are instructors and they don't really realize that when they speak of technique they are like lawyers speaking in lawyerese. A couple of pointers are fine but when they do a dissertation on the science of a turn I stop listening. Ski, ski, ski


----------



## Not Sure (May 1, 2017)

Some good retro threads ,I was looking for some Scott Superhot boots , a day or two and I bought a pair from someone on the forum.


----------



## abc (May 1, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> The fine folks at mogulskiing.net are quite good at that sort of thing, assuming *you are interested in slaying a zipper line world-cup style.*


Nope, not interested, not the "world cup style" part anyway. 



deadheadskier said:


> For me it's the massive amount of unbiased reviews on skis. It has been one of the best resources on the net for that for a very long time.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


I never figure out those crazy terminology about how a ski works. So all that "massive amounts" of ski review I could do without!

But I understand quite well what they're talking about in the instruction section (well, not the long dissertations, not the bottom 50-80% anyway)


----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2017)

It's more the comparison reviews, not the technical stuff that interests me. 

So and so demos say five 2017 midfat skis.  This model did best on hardpack, this one in bumps, crud etc.

I also enjoy the threads when people ask for advice on replacing a five year old ski that they particularly like.  As an example, I love my Nordica Steadfasts as an EC all mountain ski.  Unless I break them, I'll be looking for something exactly like it in 2-3 years.  That model no longer is produced, so the information I would find on Epicski would help me narrow down which newer models I probably should take a look at. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (May 1, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> It's more the comparison reviews, not the technical stuff that interests me.
> 
> So and so demos say five 2017 midfat skis.  This model did best on hardpack, this one in bumps, crud etc.
> 
> ...


I found what other people's ideal crud buster doesn't do it for me on crud. Instead it work better on ice. Or vise versa. All because I may approach crud and ice differently. 

About all I look at skis are dimensions. Even there, I found a lot variation too. I ended up with a ski way longer and wider than what people say is optimal for person of my side. And it slay tree very well too. The only thing it doesn't do well yet is zipperlining bumps.

Point being, what you value of one forum, I found useless. What I value, you think is useless TO YOU. 

When epicski goes dark, you don't have the luxury to save your favorite section, any more than I can save the section you don't care for.


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 2, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> And more than anything, ski moguls. Lots and lots of moguls. There's no better training for tree skiing and tackling other technical terrain than skiing moguls.



Oh please.  The best skiers I know (Big wall skiers) wouldn't ski moguls if you put a gun to their heads.  Moguls are for posers.


----------



## Domeskier (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Oh please.  The best skiers I know (Big wall skiers) wouldn't ski moguls if you put a gun to their heads.  Moguls are for posers.



I'm not sure what a "big wall" skier is, but if you are referring to the people who land on their backs in bottomless powder while jumping off 20 foot cliffs and make one or two terms every 1000 vertical feet or so, you are definitely right!  The next best skiers are those acrobats who do those aerial routines on 120cm skis.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Oh please.  The best skiers I know (Big wall skiers) wouldn't ski moguls if you put a gun to their heads.  Moguls are for posers.


There's definitely a poser in this conversation, but I don't think you recognize who it is. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (May 2, 2017)

Luckily the demise of Epicski will not deprive us of Picabo Street's priceless demonstration of FIS bump skiing.  Clearly downhill race champions are the next best skiers on the mountain after cliff jumpers and aerialists:


----------



## Teleskier (May 2, 2017)

Jully said:


> The western trip advice is crucial IMO. Though threads from 2008 can be a little dated, there are many threads out there on where the best places to stay, eat, park, etc are at some mammoth western resorts.



I was never a reader until just now as it is going away.  Where is the advice on the western trips? Is it all in the Unofficial Guides (those I read), or is it somewhere else more in-depth?


----------



## Jully (May 2, 2017)

Teleskier said:


> I was never a reader until just now as it is going away.  Where is the advice on the western trips? Is it all in the Unofficial Guides (those I read), or is it somewhere else more in-depth?



It's unfortunately all over the place. Some detail is in unofficial guides for sure, but others are just threads about western resorts/specific threads people have started with questions. Luckily those individuals are moving to Pugski (for the most part) so many questions can be asked there with answers!


----------



## abc (May 2, 2017)

Teleskier said:


> I was never a reader until just now as it is going away.  Where is the advice on the western trips? Is it all in the Unofficial Guides (those I read), or is it somewhere else more in-depth?


The Unofficial Guides ARE the in depth (and comprehensive) ones. 

I call the other information as "more specific" as in it's usually specific to the requirement of the person who asked for it. Such as, given the current state of snow condition, and the fact it's late in the season, which run should I hit first and why? Is that famous gnarly line skiable now? The answer may turn out to be: ski this other less gnarly line first. If the condition is iffy, skip the gnarly line for now. Or, I'm going in President's Day weekend, how early do I need to get there to get a parking spot? The answer maybe, park at the Park-n-Ride and take the bus in, so you don't end up walking all the way from the far corner of their mile wide parking lot!

Yes, those are typically "all over the place" because they're individualized.

One of my latest favorite thread from this season was "What Corbet gives, Corbet takes away". It's a post by some one who skied Corbet's successfully one time, only to be hurt on his 2nd attempt. The replies contains a lot of detail about Corbet that people don't know/think of (or *I* don't know/think of).


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 2, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> There's definitely a poser in this conversation, but I don't think you recognize who it is.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Good grief.  Another suburban weekend superstar heard from.  You know you're talking to posers when they think "bump skiers"are the best skiers on the mountain. 

I can't believe this place still exists.  Is the site's owner still that chubby little dork from Connecticut?  You know, _Connecticut _- that bastion of skiing and mountain lifestyle? He really liked "seeded" bumps, if my memory serves. :razz:  I see you hail from "southeast New Hampshire" - in other words:  Boston. 

"Alpine Zone" my ass.  Have you ever actually _been _in an alpine zone?  Did you get there on your own or were you assisted by some type of machine?  Do you even know what an alpine zone is?  Do you think they have one at Wachusett?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2017)

Slow day in Mom's basement?

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (May 2, 2017)

I like how this thread has turned into a douchey pissing match.

Who the fuck cares?

People ski what they want to ski and challenge themselves how they want to challenge themselves.


----------



## Smellytele (May 2, 2017)

Is TGR dead as well?


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 2, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I like how this thread has turned into a douchey pissing match.
> 
> Who the fuck cares?
> 
> People ski what they want to ski and challenge themselves how they want to challenge themselves.



No worries - I won't be here long.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> No worries - I won't be here long.


You could also stick around and not be a jerk, but whatever works for you.


----------



## jimk (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Oh please.  The best skiers I know (Big wall skiers) wouldn't ski moguls if you put a gun to their heads.  Moguls are for posers.



Troll baby troll.

If there is any skier in my lifetime I most dreamed to have the skills of it is probably Edgar Grospiron:





Next life maybe


----------



## abc (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> No worries - I won't be here long.


Joined "Apr 2017". That wasn't so long ago, was it? 

This isn't someone who had something to contribute but just having a bad day. This kid joined just to be a jerk: 



> I can't believe this place still exists. Is the site's owner still that chubby little dork from Connecticut? You know, _Connecticut - that bastion of skiing and mountain lifestyle? He really liked "seeded" bumps, if my memory serves. :razz: I see you hail from "southeast New Hampshire" - in other words: Boston. _


Clearly he doesn't believe this site should exist. So how about removing him? Mods?

"


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 2, 2017)

jimk said:


> Troll baby troll.
> 
> If there is any skier in my lifetime I most dreamed to have the skills of it is probably Edgar Grospiron:
> 
> ...



I don't deny the athleticism.  I just think there's far better ways to spend days with skis on your feet.  Mogul skiing just smacks of gentrified, lift-served, banality.  The most severe consequence is a blown ACL.  It's McSkiing. But go for it if that's your thing.  Just know that many of us think you're sort of funneh.


----------



## Domeskier (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Just know that many of us think you're sort of funneh.



I read an interview with Grospiron once where he complained that he couldn't ski bumps at big mountains anymore because of the relentless mocking from lift-scorning snow bros hiking to their backcountry kickers for a "sesh" of sweet spins and ankle grabs.


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 2, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> I read an interview with Grospiron once where he complained that he couldn't ski bumps at big mountains anymore because of the relentless mocking from lift-scorning snow bros hiking to their backcountry kickers for a "sesh" of sweet spins and ankle grabs.



What are you blubbering about?  You think I'm talking about spins and ankle grabs?  You don't even know what you don't even know.  Run-a-long now, lil' fella.


----------



## Domeskier (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> What are you blubbering about?  You think I'm talking about spins and ankle grabs?  You don't even know what you don't even know.  Run-a-long now, lil' fella.



I'm agreeing with you.  The decline in mogul skiing has nothing to do with shaped skis or snowboards or excessive grooming - it's you snow bros mocking the will out of those pansy trough skippers that deserve all the credit!  Now get out there and start ankle grabbing, dude!


----------



## Edd (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> What are you blubbering about?  You think I'm talking about spins and ankle grabs?  You don't even know what you don't even know.  Run-a-long now, lil' fella.



Who are you mad at?  Search your feelings.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotAir  (can I call you that?  That would be a more appropriate handle with the way you've come into this forum guns blazing; I'm assuming to show off for your Broze)

You seem to be having a bit of trouble with reading comprehension.  My assertion that people should ski more moguls is purely to use them as a tool to get better at all aspects of technical skiing.  Why? For one, bumps are accessible in most parts of the country.  Not everyone has access to "walls" or whatever dick wavers like yourself want to call high angle above tree line terrain.  When I see people who struggle with tight trees, chutes and other technical terrain, usually their challenges are centered around two things - lack of quick feet to enable turn execution in tight spaces and lack of vision down the slope to set their turns up.  Mogul skiing addresses both these things in usually an environment with fewer penalties for mistakes.  If you miss a turn in bumps, you're typically not going to wreck into a tree or cartwheel into a ledge.  It was a simple suggestion for people looking to improve their skills.  If you become accomplished at skiing moguls, all those other types of skiing tend to fall right into place much more easly.

Now that we have that settled and you hopefully understand that this isn't your typical 14 year old boy dude, brah, gnar conversation you are used to having; let's move on.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 2, 2017)

I've never hung out at Epic Ski.  Is this what I have to look forward to if people migrate to here?


----------



## Domeskier (May 2, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> I've never hung out at Epic Ski.  Is this what I have to look forward to if people migrate to here?



I sure hope so.  If there's one thing mogul skiing can't teach you it's how to jump off a cliff into a fluffy white pile of pristine powder like some two-bit stunt man at the local truck and tractor pull.  I'm sure this bro is going to prove a valuable asset to the forums.  Dare I say I'm "stoked"?


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 2, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> I sure hope so.  If there's one thing mogul skiing can't teach you it's how to jump off a cliff into a fluffy white pile of pristine powder like some two-bit stunt man at the local truck and tractor pull.  I'm sure this bro is going to prove a valuable asset to the forums.  Dare I say I'm "stoked"?



You're dumber than I tell people.


----------



## Domeskier (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> You're dumber than I tell people.



Yeah, I guess I was too optimistic to think you'd be a valuable asset to the forums.  Thanks you setting me straight, brah!


----------



## Tin (May 2, 2017)

What a shitty excuse for a troll. 

Signed,
A Great Wall Skier Who Skis Moguls


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 2, 2017)

These fucking places are so fucking stale.  You guys do all realize that everything you say here has been said before?  At least twice?  Ten or twelve years ago?  How many threads have there been here regarding whether you boot up at the car or in the lodge?  How about whether you leave the bar up or pull it down?  Is there an annual helmet thread?

You're talking (and talking and talking) about fucking _lift served skiing_.   At Killingbush.  Or Sugarton.  Or Sunday Valley.  It's all the same homogenized shit.  

It's fucking boring.  Stop doing it.

Save the content at Epic Ski?  Why?  It's all right here.


----------



## Hawk (May 2, 2017)

Man that guy has something to prove I guess.  What a downer.  What I don't understand was why he came on here guns a blazing?  I mean I understood what Deadheadskier was saying and it is true.  When you grow up here in New England, that is what you learn and master first and that base technique is what carries you forward when you finally head out west. At least in my case.  Now that I am a lot older and have been all over the west, Canada and some of Europe, I can understand what big mountain skiing is all about.  I have enjoyed many days skinning and hiking for lines and really enjoy the solitude and beauty of the untamed mountains.  But I still love mashing the bumps and skiing the woods at my home mountain with all my friends.  I don't limit myself or cast judgment on others.  I enjoy it all in the most beautiful places with the best of friends.   In the end the best skier in the world can do it all and don't have limits.


----------



## Domeskier (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> You're talking (and talking and talking) about fucking _lift served skiing_.



Actually, there's a lot of discussion of skinning here, too, bro.


----------



## Edd (May 2, 2017)

Tin said:


> What a shitty excuse for a troll.
> 
> Signed,
> A Great Wall Skier Who Skis Moguls



Seems like an obvious troll but consider....what if he's not a troll?  What if he's for real?


----------



## Waldo_was_here (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> These fucking places are so fucking stale.  You guys do all realize that everything you say here has been said before?  At least twice?  Ten or twelve years ago?  How many threads have there been here regarding whether you boot up at the car or in the lodge?  How about whether you leave the bar up or pull it down?  Is there an annual helmet thread?
> 
> You're talking (and talking and talking) about fucking _lift served skiing_.   At Killingbush.  Or Sugarton.  Or Sunday Valley.  It's all the same homogenized shit.
> 
> ...



Still skiing Whiteface?  FHW, run along, these peeps aren't your type. Go over to PugSki and start one of your old political diatribes.


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 2, 2017)

Edd said:


> What if he's for real?



Guilty.  I REALLY find a bunch of bored, cubicle monkeys blubbering on and on about lift-served skiing to be depressing.  And when they start spewing about "bump skiing" I throw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> What "content" are y'all so concerned about losing?  I've never seen anything posted on a ski forum that didn't sound like something some idiot squatting on a bar stool blurted out between a burp and a fart.





ForcedHotWater said:


> Oh please.  The best skiers I know (Big wall skiers) wouldn't ski moguls if you put a gun to their heads.  Moguls are for posers.





ForcedHotWater said:


> Good grief.  Another suburban weekend superstar heard from.  You know you're talking to posers when they think "bump skiers"are the best skiers on the mountain.
> 
> I can't believe this place still exists.  Is the site's owner still that chubby little dork from Connecticut?  You know, _Connecticut _- that bastion of skiing and mountain lifestyle? He really liked "seeded" bumps, if my memory serves. :razz:  I see you hail from "southeast New Hampshire" - in other words:  Boston.
> 
> "Alpine Zone" my ass.  Have you ever actually _been _in an alpine zone?  Did you get there on your own or were you assisted by some type of machine?  Do you even know what an alpine zone is?  Do you think they have one at Wachusett?



JV level trolling.  Sober up and try again.

Oh, and could you please explain to us posers what Big Wall Skiing is?  It sounds rad, brah.


----------



## Hawk (May 2, 2017)

Edd said:


> Seems like an obvious troll but consider....what if he's not a troll?  What if he's for real?



A for real what?  A for real asshole?  Who comes onto a forum of people who are just passing time talking about the sport they love and pisses all over them for no apparent reason.  There are all kinds of people on this forum. The best part of this forum is the passing of information from the more experienced to the less experienced.  This guy apparently and magically skipped past all the beginner learning and became a skiing jedi.  Then realized that everybody else is just a waste of time.  I fell sorry for people like him.


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 2, 2017)

Waldo_was_here said:


> Still skiing Whiteface?



All the time.  I don't talk about it though because I don't want to associate with the people that would care to listen.  Capiche?


----------



## Domeskier (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Guilty.  I REALLY find a bunch of bored, cubicle monkeys blubbering on and on about lift-served skiing to be depressing.  And when they start spewing about "bump skiing" I throw up in my mouth a little bit.



There are also a few threads about Whiteface here.  Watch out for avalanches on those lift accessible - but definitely not lift served - slides, bro!


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 2, 2017)

Hawk said:


> This guy apparently and magically skipped past all the beginner learning and became a skiing jedi.  Then realized that everybody else is just a waste of time.


Wait........what?  Where'd you get all that?


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 2, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> There are also a few threads about Whiteface here.  Watch out for avalanches on those lift accessible - but definitely not lift served - slides, bro!



You seem determined to create a persona for me.  Keep going with it.


----------



## Domeskier (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Wait........what?  Where'd you get all that?



I'm sorry.  It was just revealed to the world that you are a "big wall skier" from (you can't make this stuff up) Whiteface(!) and you haven't left with your tail between your legs yet?  You are a huge disappointment, brah.


----------



## Jully (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> These fucking places are so fucking stale.  You guys do all realize that everything you say here has been said before?  At least twice?  Ten or twelve years ago?  How many threads have there been here regarding whether you boot up at the car or in the lodge?  How about whether you leave the bar up or pull it down?  Is there an annual helmet thread?
> 
> You're talking (and talking and talking) about fucking _lift served skiing_.   At Killingbush.  Or Sugarton.  Or Sunday Valley.  It's all the same homogenized shit.
> 
> ...



I'm just confused why you care. If its boring, who cares? This site impacts your daily life in exactly 0 different ways. Right on about those threads though, they are nearly annual occurrences and I tend to find them entertaining, much like I find this thread.


----------



## Teleskier (May 2, 2017)

*Thanks ABC and Jully*



Jully said:


> It's unfortunately all over the place. Some detail is in unofficial guides for sure, but others are just threads about western resorts/specific threads people have started with questions. Luckily those individuals are moving to Pugski (for the most part) so many questions can be asked there with answers!



I recently pulled the trigger on a western-based pass for next year (whereas everyone else I know stayed MAX) so I'll be visiting whole new western resorts (to me) next year that I currently know nothing about (exciting!). 

I grabbed the UnO-Guides, sounds like the rest of the insider tips will be waiting for me at Pugski when I need it. No need for me to panic search and download right now. Have UnO-Guides, can travel.


----------



## Hawk (May 2, 2017)

Ok I embellished a little.  But why do you feel the need to shit on these nice people.  They love talking about skiing.  Who are you to tell them what they should do?


----------



## Hawk (May 2, 2017)

Off to mountain bike.  Nice riding in the flat lands of Boston today.  Sunny and 70.  I will check back in the morning to see what else you have to say about yourself.


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 2, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> I'm sorry.  It was just revealed to the world that you are a "big wall skier" from (you can't make this stuff up) Whiteface(!) and you haven't left with your tail between your legs yet?  You are a huge disappointment, brah.



I never said I'm a Big Wall skier.  You need to be more careful.  More speed; less haste.


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 2, 2017)

Hawk said:


> Off to mountain bike.  Nice riding in the flat lands of Boston today.  Sunny and 70.  I will check back in the morning to see what else you have to say about yourself.



I haven't said anything about myself.  

Make sure you post a trip report!  After all, a thing isn't really done until you've broadcast it to thousands of complete strangers!


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 2, 2017)

Jully said:


> I'm just confused why you care.



I don't really "care", _per se_.  I just think it's funny to watch boring people react to being called boring people.  It's the only time they're not boring.


----------



## Jully (May 2, 2017)

Teleskier said:


> I recently pulled the trigger on a western-based pass for next year (whereas everyone else I know stayed MAX) so I'll be visiting whole new western resorts (to me) next year that I currently know nothing about (exciting!).
> 
> I grabbed the UnO-Guides, sounds like the rest of the insider tips will be waiting for me at Pugski when I need it. No need for me to panic search and download right now. Have UnO-Guides, can travel.



Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 2, 2017)

Wait where'd everybody go?  Oh, it's past five -all the cubicle monkeys have been released.  I'll bet they're all headed to the Olive Garden.


----------



## Domeskier (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> I never said I'm a Big Wall skier.  You need to be more careful.  More speed; less haste.



Even a bigger disappointment, then.  I thought you had something to contribute here.  Apparently nothing but bile.  Carry on, then.  It was amusing while it lasted.


----------



## Waldo_was_here (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> I don't really "care", _per se_.  I just think it's funny to watch boring people react to being called boring people.  It's the only time they're not boring.



:lol  you're still a riot. Keep up the good fight. TT was fun...miss the good ol-days.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Wait where'd everybody go?  Oh, it's past five -all the cubicle monkeys have been released.  I'll bet they're all headed to the Olive Garden.



Solid theory.  And judging by the appx timing of your first post, you got on the computer for a fun day of trolling right after your mom left for work?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Rowsdower (May 2, 2017)

Talk about having too much time on your hands.


----------



## dlague (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Wait where'd everybody go?  Oh, it's past five -all the cubicle monkeys have been released.  I'll bet they're all headed to the Olive Garden.



Probably left for other forums to get away from this bullshit rant!


----------



## dlague (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Wait where'd everybody go?  Oh, it's past five -all the cubicle monkeys have been released.  I'll bet they're all headed to the Olive Garden.



Probably left for other forums to get away from this bullshit rant!  WTF happened here!


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 2, 2017)

dlague said:


> Probably left for other forums to get away from this bullshit rant!  WTF happened here!



No need to double post.  It was stupid enough the first time.


----------



## JimG. (May 2, 2017)

So, giant douche or turd sandwich?


----------



## yeggous (May 2, 2017)

JimG. said:


> So, giant douche or turd sandwich?



TGR troll


----------



## abc (May 2, 2017)

yeggous said:


> TGR troll


More likely he got banned from epicski.com. Now he can't even get his last word in before the forum goes dark.

And he probably lost a ski in the Kitchen "Wall" too!


----------



## Not Sure (May 2, 2017)

FHW ...Better get out of here


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 2, 2017)

abc said:


> More likely he got banned from epicski.com. Now he can't even get his last word in before the forum goes dark.
> 
> And he probably lost a ski in the Kitchen "Wall" too!



Never even _been _to epicski.  But it's pretty funny that you need to create an elaborate backstory to explain why someone is making fun of you when it's really quite simple and should be obvious:  These places, and the people frequent them, sorta suck.  Look at the idiot a couple posts up that, with every fucking post, feels compelled to keep everyone here apprised of where he's skied this year, the dates he skied at those places, and the current model, year and length of all of his skis.  Oh, and he also needs you to know how many days he's skied since 2013.  WTF is that other than some type of weird, self-obsessed narcissism?  That's a serious question;  What would compel someone to do that?


----------



## Jully (May 2, 2017)

abc said:


> And he probably lost a ski in the Kitchen "Wall" too!



Immediately what I thought of when will skiing was brought up hahaha.


----------



## BlueBoy74 (May 2, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Never even _been _to epicski.  But it's pretty funny that you need to create an elaborate backstory to explain why someone is making fun of you when it's really quite simple and should be obvious:  These places, and the people frequent them, sorta suck.  Look at the idiot a couple posts up that, with every fucking post, feels compelled to keep everyone here apprised of where he's skied this year, the dates he skied at those places, and the current model, year and length of all of his skis.  Oh, and he also needs you to know how many days he's skied since 2013.  WTF is that other than some type of weird, self-obsessed narcissism?  That's a serious question;  What would compel someone to do that?



IP from Troy, NY.  Fucking poser.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 2, 2017)

What a fucking douche.
Why hasn't he been banned yet?


----------



## ss20 (May 2, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> What a fucking douche.
> Why hasn't he been banned yet?



Because this is how we have fun the "other" six months of the year :razz:


----------



## jimk (May 2, 2017)

Teleskier said:


> I recently pulled the trigger on a western-based pass for next year (whereas everyone else I know stayed MAX) so I'll be visiting whole new western resorts (to me) next year that I currently know nothing about (exciting!).
> 
> I grabbed the UnO-Guides, sounds like the rest of the insider tips will be waiting for me at Pugski when I need it. No need for me to panic search and download right now. Have UnO-Guides, can travel.



Which pass did you get and what mountains are you considering?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> What a fucking douche.
> Why hasn't he been banned yet?


We could ban him right now.   This is a situation like Snowlover a few years ago. Basically there's forum wide universal agreement that ForcedHotAir is a total dipshit and should be completely embarrassed by himself, but he's just clueless. 

So, we will let folks just pile on for a bit Either he leaves on his on accord or eventually folks will get bored with toying with such a failure of a troll, the ban happens and we move on. 

The sad thing is that I'm pretty confident he's a former member of the forums that's so bored with his own life he's signed back up under a new handle just to troll ........and troll poorly at that. 



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (May 2, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> FHW ...Better get out of here



United Airlines training video?


----------



## SnoDevil97 (May 2, 2017)

Why even answer this brah. Ignore him.


----------



## Hawk (May 3, 2017)

Here's the thing. Karma is a bitch. One day this guy is going to be out in the back country, and all of sudden he will here that crack and whoosh sound of the snow pack settling.  And just before the snow starts to disappear from under his skis, maybe he will realize that being such a complete asshole to his fellow skiers was the cause of his demise.  Things have a way of settling themselves.  This guys will get his.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jcb890 (May 3, 2017)

Hawk said:


> Here's the thing. Karma is a bitch. One day this guy is going to be out in the back country, and all of sudden he will here that crack and whoosh sound of the snow pack settling.  And just before the snow starts to disappear from under his skis, maybe he will realize that being such a complete asshole to his fellow skiers was the cause of his demise.  Things have a way of settling themselves.  This guys will get his.


That's not very nice.  Sure, he's being a dick and trolling, but that's kind of wrong, IMO.  He's just being a jerk on an online message board... I'm not going to go wishing harm on him.


----------



## tumbler (May 3, 2017)

Well reading this thread was the most entertaining 5 minutes I had in my boring cubicle in a while.  Thanks!


----------



## benski (May 3, 2017)

Savemeasammy said:


> View attachment 22555
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I know an internet troll. He fits this stereotype.


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 3, 2017)

Multiple comments, page after page, of what a poor job I'm doing trolling y'all.  Oh the ironing!

Serious question, if I was doing a better job trolling, what would_ that _look like?


----------



## Jcb890 (May 3, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Multiple comments, page after page, of what a poor job I'm doing trolling y'all.  *Oh the ironing!*
> 
> Serious question, if I was doing a better job trolling, what would_ that _look like?


:lol:


----------



## abc (May 3, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> or eventually folks will get bored with toying with such a failure of a troll, *the ban happens* and we move on.


By the time folks got bored with him, there wouldn't be a need to ban him. 

Either ban him now or allow him as an entertainment. I for one see the entertainment value being very low. So I vote for banning him NOW. 

On the other hand, the thread had run dry even before the troll came on the scene. And it's summer time, so what else to do but to put up with FREE entertainment?


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 3, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> :lol:



Is this what's known as meta-ironing?


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 3, 2017)

Jully said:


> I'm just confused why you care. If its boring, who cares? This site impacts your daily life in exactly 0 different ways. Right on about those threads though, they are nearly annual occurrences and I tend to find them entertaining, much like I find this thread.



This guy comes on here talking about big wall skiing, whatever the hell that is, how moguls suck, lift served sucks, it's "McSkiing" and we should "stop".

And criticizes us for having redundant topics and ongoing conversations about the same skiing topics?

I feel sorry for him, he sounds jaded. Imagine how sad to have lost all love for the sport.

It must be frustrating to come across a community for whom SKIING IS LIFE and folks who are happy to discuss northeast skiing ad nauseum.

Folks who still get a thrill without hitting the crack pipe.


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 3, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> This guy comes on here talking about big wall skiing, whatever the hell that is, how moguls suck, lift served sucks, it's "McSkiing" and we should "stop".
> 
> And criticizes us for having redundant topics and ongoing conversations about the same skiing topics?
> 
> ...



Assuming a four buckle boot, in what order do you buckle the buckles?  And when do you tighten the power strap, before you begin the actual buckling process or after?  Or do you tighten it before and then give it a nice tug post-buckling?


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 3, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> give it a nice tug



There's your answer


----------



## abc (May 3, 2017)

9:45 first post of the day. It IS when mommy gone to work! I thought it was a joke but it looks like dead on!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 3, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Multiple comments, page after page, of what a poor job I'm doing trolling y'all.  Oh the ironing!
> 
> Serious question, if I was doing a better job trolling, what would_ that _look like?


Hint: Be more funny.

Humor is key to great trolling. You've displayed none so far.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mbedle (May 3, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Multiple comments, page after page, of what a poor job I'm doing trolling y'all.  Oh the ironing!
> 
> Serious question, if I was doing a better job trolling, what would_ that _look like?



If you were actually trolling us, nobody on this forum would be calling you out as a troll.  

Trolling requires decieving; any trolling that doesn't involve decieving someone isn't trolling at all; it's just stupid. As such, your victim must not know that you are trolling; if he does, you are an unsuccesful troll.

Signs that your trolling is unsuccesful: 
*Your victim identifying you as a troll. 
*Identifying yourself as a troll. 
*Your efforts being ignored. 
*Being counter-trolled (See below)


----------



## VTKilarney (May 3, 2017)

How do we know that this is not Warren Miller?  I'd hate to ban him if it is.


----------



## dlague (May 3, 2017)

Looks like AZ in shutting down too!


----------



## Domeskier (May 3, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> How do we know that this is not Warren Miller?  I'd hate to ban him if it is.



I'm sure he has Warren Miller "big wall skier" posters plastered all over the small walls of his mom's basement, at the very least.  I'm hoping he posts pics, as my cubicle is looking a little drab and I could use some ideas on how to bro it up!


----------



## sull1102 (May 3, 2017)

What...the...hell? This guy is a nut. How bored one must be to come in here just to fight. Although, I should note everyone, if he lives in Troy, NY as his IP suggests then his(or her who knows) life is really in the shitter cause that town is a DUMP, think Lynn, Revere, or Everett but with much less hope. Mods really need to ban this guy before he starts talking about Magic or another lightning rod on here!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 3, 2017)

Sustainability in trolling is the key to longevity. 

Ideally, one can exist at the threshold between acceptance and perma-ban indefinitely.

ForcedHotWater overplayed this hand; options remaining are public repentance (with the goal of avoiding ban and playing the troll game for the long run), or Tor Browser and an ever-expanding rotation of usernames.


----------



## Domeskier (May 3, 2017)

sull1102 said:


> Although, I should note everyone, if he lives in Troy, NY as his IP suggests then his(or her who knows) life is really in the shitter cause that town is a DUMP, think Lynn, Revere, or Everett but with much less hope.



I don't now Troy from Thessalonika, but I can assure you that he spurns the "gentrified banality" of your clean, prosperous and well-run communities.  Besides, anyhow, when his big wall skiing career takes off, he's going be rolling in the dough and his mom will be living with _*him*_!


----------



## Rowsdower (May 3, 2017)

This guy's home mountain is probably Stratton.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 3, 2017)

Rowsdower said:


> This guy's home mountain is probably Stratton.


FckStratton


----------



## bushpilot (May 3, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> FckStratton



FckBigWallSkiing & FckPeople who Fckmoguls


----------



## Jcb890 (May 3, 2017)

I'm a snowboarder and no big fan of moguls... but let's not sit here and lie that it isn't a good skill to have, tough to do and good training for other types of skiing/riding.


----------



## Domeskier (May 3, 2017)

Apparently this big wall skier hasn't gotten the memo on moguls.  http://www.grindtv.com/skiing/pro-skier-troy-murphy-talks-summertime-moguls-and-big-mountain-skiing/#vPbo1q2RgGLC7qeJ.97

Hopefully FHW and his big wall skiing bros at Whiteface will set this guy straight next time the world cup mogul tour passes through town.


----------



## bushpilot (May 3, 2017)

When I grow up I'm gonna be a big walk skier. 

Or a fireman! If I was living in my moms basement she would be pushing me to be a doctor (that only treats big wall skiers).


----------



## Not Sure (May 3, 2017)

$5.00 Says he's in a wheel chair and can't ski at all . But if you're nice some people on the forum work with adaptive programs and can get you out.


----------



## gmcunni (May 3, 2017)

I can't figure out how to block a user on the iPhone app. Anyone know how?


----------



## yeggous (May 3, 2017)

gmcunni said:


> I can't figure out how to block a user on the iPhone app. Anyone know how?



PM sent. Don't want to feed the troll.


----------



## abc (May 3, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> $5.00 Says he's in a wheel chair and can't ski at all . But if you're nice some people on the forum work with adaptive programs and can get you out.


That's not nice.

How do you know it's a he?


----------



## Harvey (May 4, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> FHW



Coincidence?


----------



## Not Sure (May 4, 2017)

Harvey said:


> Coincidence?



No, I am not FHW if thats the question . 99.999999% of people on here are guys so saying he is a guess. Although ? could be an angry woman with lots of time on her hands


----------



## gmcunni (May 5, 2017)

yeggous said:


> PM sent. Don't want to feed the troll.



i split my usage 50/50 between phone and PC. took care of it from PC.


----------



## Harvey (May 5, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> No, I am not FHW if thats the question



Those are the initials of another hard working troll.


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2017)

Seems like my brah's mom took away his internet privileges.  Moms can be bummers like that.  You're a man's man who can ski the big walls of Whiteface mountain like a god-damned champ, but your mom thinks you're still her baby cause you're just crashing in her basement 'til the Warren Miller checks start rolling in.  I feel for you, bro!  Let's hit those big walls together some time.  I'll probably just go ahead and use the lifts but feel free to hoof it yourself if that's what the Whiteface big wall skiing bro culture requires.  We'll probably work up a huge appetite, so I'll even treat you to some Olive Garden afterwards.  No need to buy a tie; I'll bring one for you - pre-knotted, of course!


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

Harvey said:


> Coincidence?




Ya' think?  Hahhah!  I'm sure they'll catch on eventually and I'll be gone.  Boo hoo!:-D


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> Seems like my brah's mom took away his internet privileges.  Moms can be bummers like that.  You're a man's man who can ski the big walls of Whiteface mountain like a god-damned champ, but your mom thinks you're still her baby cause you're just crashing in her basement 'til the Warren Miller checks start rolling in.  I feel for you, bro!  Let's hit those big walls together some time.  I'll probably just go ahead and use the lifts but feel free to hoof it yourself if that's what the Whiteface big wall skiing bro culture requires.  We'll probably work up a huge appetite, so I'll even treat you to some Olive Garden afterwards.  No need to buy a tie; I'll bring one for you - pre-knotted, of course!



Good grief. The stupid - it burns!


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Good grief. The stupid - it burns!



Hey brah!  Logging on at a bro's house?  Sweet move.  We love our moms, but man can they be a pain.  How long does it take for the big walls at Whiteface to bump up?  We wouldn't your bros mocking us if we had to throw in some turns every now and again.  I got a sweet deal on some closeout fatties - 130cm under foot!  Just need to get myself a beacon and I'll be ready to meet you at the summit!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Ya' think?  Hahhah!  I'm sure they'll catch on eventually and I'll be gone.  Boo hoo!:-D


Free Heel Willie.  I knew it was either you, tj or one of the other old Whiteface blowhards who frequented here with weak attempts at trolling.

You've had many years to hone the craft. How come you still suck at it?

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Free Heel Willie.  I knew it was either you, tj or one of the other old Whiteface blowhards who frequented here with weak attempts at trolling.
> 
> You've had many years to hone the craft. How come you still suck at it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Weak attempts at trolling?  We drove the owner of this sewer to the edge.  The fucking, chubby little idiot was slobbering on himself at the end.  *We fucking forced him to close down an entire forum!*  Hahahahah!  He said it was because we just kept after him and were just a bunch of big meanies!   Weak attempts at trolling indeed!

Just ban me you fucking tool.  All I'm going to do is mock and shit on you.  I can't believe you're still involved in this crap; get a fucking life.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Weak attempts at trolling?  We drove the owner of this sewer to the edge.  The fucking, chubby little idiot was slobbering on himself at the end.  *We fucking forced him to close down an entire forum!*  Hahahahah!  He said it was because we just kept after him and were just a bunch of big meanies!   Weak attempts at trolling indeed!
> 
> Just ban me you fucking tool.  All I'm going to do is mock and shit on you.  I can't believe you're still involved in this crap; get a fucking life.


For people who have no idea what he's talking about, can anyone elaborate?
I don't see any forums closed down.  You haven't even been banned, I assume for entertainment purposes.

Troll if you want, but why are you being a jerk to dhs?  He generally comes off as pretty nice and even-keeled.


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Troll if you want, but why are you being a jerk to dhs?  He generally comes off as pretty nice and even-keeled.



Because he acts as a moderator for Alpine Zone; all ski forums are played these days but Alpine Zone has been a complete joke from the outset.  "Suburban Superstars" as one of my ski buddies used to say.

As for your other questions, just do a search for freeheelwilly:  You'll find the owner here having a public meltdown.  Way too funny!  "Seeded bumps - yay!!!!"  Hahahahah!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> For people who have no idea what he's talking about, can anyone elaborate?
> I don't see any forums closed down.  You haven't even been banned, I assume for entertainment purposes.
> 
> Troll if you want, but why are you being a jerk to dhs?  He generally comes off as pretty nice and even-keeled.


There used to be an Adirondack focused subforum kind of like the MRV forum.  Free heel Willie and some of his tool friends basically turned it into a shit show.  So, most of them were banned and Greg shut down that area.  Speaking of Greg, I'm not sure where Willie is getting "chubby" from. Greg is 6'2 and about 160# soaking wet.

Anyways, Willie was shown the door for basically being a loser.  Apparently somethings never change as witnessed by him coming back and acting the exact same way.  Pretty sweet life he has eh?

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> There used to be an Adirondack focused subforum kind of like the MRV forum.  Free heel Willie and some of his tool friends basically turned it into a shit show.


  No that's wrong.  The only thing we did there that bothered Greg was to occasionally crack jokes about him because he was such an obvious dweeb. 



> So, most of them were banned and Greg shut down that area.


  And then came in here, practically in tears, to rehash it all.  Hahahaha!



> Anyways, Willie was shown the door for basically being a loser.


 Wrong again.  See above.  We goofed on the owner of this site because with every post he would further reveal that skiing was something he had picked up about 45 minutes ago.  That's why we were banned - and he said as much.  Thought we were ungrateful; like we owed him anything for creating a stupid forum where people would talk about skiing groomers and how they could score the cheapest lift tickets.  You still do that here - 10 years later.  A lot less traffic though.  Wonder why.


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 5, 2017)

I take it back, you actually sound like a major badass.

And I'm sure you have the Big Wall ski footage to prove it. Boy, we are gonna look like real posers when we're all forced to watch you take us to school. Talk about foot in mouth, when we all have to watch the footy of you absolutely crushing moguls due to the mundane simplicity.


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Because he acts as a moderator for Alpine Zone; all ski forums are played these days but Alpine Zone has been a complete joke from the outset.  "Suburban Superstars" as one of my ski buddies used to say.
> 
> As for your other questions, just do a search for freeheelwilly:  You'll find the owner here having a public meltdown.  Way too funny!  "Seeded bumps - yay!!!!"  Hahahahah!




Hey Brah, don't let these sticks in the mud harsh your stoke.  They know they'll never be able to keep up with you and your bros on the big walls at Whiteface.  No need to shove it in their faces with your expertly honed quips about "seeded bumps".  Let them have their forums and their chair lifts.  We still have your mom's basement, our sweet fatties and the Olive Garden.  Who could ask for more?!?!


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

Here comes the Ban Hammer!  5...4...3...2..1....Hahahahah!  Seeded bumps!  See ya'!


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 5, 2017)

Huh I thought you might be able to live up to your claims. Even HighwayStar is able to provide footage of him **absolutely crushing** Devil's Fiddle, proving he's the best skier at Killington.

A little disappointing, we need all the expert skiers in this forum we can get.


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Here comes the Ban Hammer!  5...4...3...2..1....Hahahahah!  Seeded bumps!  See ya'!



Say it ain't so, Brah!  Seems like you got mad computer skillz, what with that play on your old user name.  Maybe you and I can set up our own forums for legit Adirondack Big Wall Skiers only.  We can even paddle each other for initiation rites like we did in our high school frat.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Here comes the Ban Hammer!  5...4...3...2..1....Hahahahah!  Seeded bumps!  See ya'!


Why would I do that?  It's far more amusing watching you make a fool out of yourself. 



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Why would I do that?  It's far more amusing watching you make a fool out of yourself.



So you're ready to "un-ban" freeheelwilly as well as all the other Whiteface characters that drove Greg to light his hair on fire?  You know - because it'll be so "amusing".


----------



## Hawk (May 5, 2017)

So just so you know.  My little metaphor about the avalanche was not a wish.  It was a premonition.  Again, he will get his.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 5, 2017)

Let me try and understand the logic here...

So, talking about skiing anything but "Big Walls" out West/North is considered un-cool and shouldn't be talked about.  Got it.
But, you're pissed about there no longer being an "Adirondack-focused" sub-forum... where there is no "Big Wall" skiing/riding.
So, why would you post in there or have a need for that sub-forum?  If there's no need to post about glades, trees, moguls, groomers or lift ticket prices, then what need is there for an Adirondack sub-forum if you're not going to post anything in it anyways?

Also, why would you give anyone shit about how good or bad they are at skiing or how long they have been skiing for?  You don't have to bow down and blow the dude, but you also don't have to shit on someone who runs a skiing forum just because they're not on the level of Candide Thovex.

You do realize not everyone starts off at the age of 2 and not everyone lives in a van by the river so they can ski every day of the season, right?  What exactly is wrong with being a "Suburban Superstar"?  Is it wrong or dumb that people might have jobs that they like or pay well so they can do things other than ski?  There's nothing wrong with dropping everything and moving out to Jackson Hole, living in a tent and working minimum wage jobs to afford lift tickets/ski equipment for Back Country trips.  But, that's not for everyone.  In fact, that's not for most people.


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

Who the hell is pissed that there is no longer an "Adirondack focused" sub-forum?

Who the hell ever said they were a big wall skier?

Who the hell ever gave anybody shit about being a bad skier?  I'm a bad skier!

You guys really need to slow down and not feel compelled to post something just because there's a keyboard in front of you.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Who the hell is pissed that there is no longer an "Adirondack focused" sub-forum?
> 
> Who the hell ever said they were a big wall skier?
> 
> ...


Do you even read your own posts?  I knew trying to understand your logic would be an uphill battle, but I guess you're not even reading the stuff you're posting.


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Do you even read your own posts?  I knew trying to understand your logic would be an uphill battle, but I guess you're not even reading the stuff you're posting.




Sounds like it should be easy for you to go find the posts where I said these things.  Hurry back.  I'll wait here.


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> I'm a bad skier!



Don't beat yourself up, brah.  At least you got the stones to ski those Big Walls at Whiteface.  Everyone here is just skipping around in seeded bumps.  They probably take the chairlifts, too!


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

Hey Dumbskier- I can't hear you with that fucking big cock stuffed down your throat.  

Still waiting..........


----------



## Jcb890 (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Sounds like it should be easy for you to go find the posts where I said these things.  Hurry back.  I'll wait here.





ForcedHotWater said:


> Weak attempts at trolling?  We drove the owner of this sewer to the edge.  The fucking, chubby little idiot was slobbering on himself at the end.  *We fucking forced him to close down an entire forum!*  Hahahahah!  He said it was because we just kept after him and were just a bunch of big meanies!   Weak attempts at trolling indeed!
> 
> Just ban me you fucking tool.  All I'm going to do is mock and shit on you.  I can't believe you're still involved in this crap; get a fucking life.


Referencing the Adirondack sub-form DHS spoke of ^^



ForcedHotWater said:


> No that's wrong.  The only thing we did there that bothered Greg was to occasionally crack jokes about him because he was such an obvious dweeb.
> 
> And then came in here, practically in tears, to rehash it all.  Hahahaha!
> 
> Wrong again.  See above.  We goofed on the owner of this site because with every post he would further reveal that skiing was something he had picked up about 45 minutes ago.  That's why we were banned - and he said as much.  Thought we were ungrateful; like we owed him anything for creating a stupid forum where people would talk about skiing groomers and how they could score the cheapest lift tickets.  You still do that here - 10 years later.  A lot less traffic though.  Wonder why.


Picked up skiing 45 minutes ago ^^



ForcedHotWater said:


> Wait where'd everybody go?  Oh, it's past five -all the cubicle monkeys have been released.  I'll bet they're all headed to the Olive Garden.


Yeah, people that work for a living are the worst! ^^



ForcedHotWater said:


> Guilty.  I REALLY find a bunch of bored, cubicle monkeys blubbering on and on about lift-served skiing to be depressing.  And when they start spewing about "bump skiing" I throw up in my mouth a little bit.


You really have a thing against people who work in cubicles don't you?



ForcedHotWater said:


> Good grief.  Another suburban weekend superstar heard from.  You know you're talking to posers when they think "bump skiers"are the best skiers on the mountain.
> 
> I can't believe this place still exists.  Is the site's owner still that chubby little dork from Connecticut?  You know, _Connecticut _- that bastion of skiing and mountain lifestyle? He really liked "seeded" bumps, if my memory serves. :razz:  I see you hail from "southeast New Hampshire" - in other words:  Boston.
> 
> "Alpine Zone" my ass.  Have you ever actually _been _in an alpine zone?  Did you get there on your own or were you assisted by some type of machine?  Do you even know what an alpine zone is?  Do you think they have one at Wachusett?


Maybe you can tell us all about what an "Alpine Zone" is.



ForcedHotWater said:


> Oh please.  The best skiers I know (Big wall skiers) wouldn't ski moguls if you put a gun to their heads.  Moguls are for posers.


I finally found an instance where you were right.  You didn't exactly say YOU were a "Big Wall skier", only that the best skiers you know only ski "Big Walls" and never ski moguls.  They must do all of their training on those huge Big Walls in the Alpine Zones of the Adirondacks.


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Hey Dumbskier- I can't hear you with that fucking big cock stuffed down your throat.
> 
> Still waiting..........



+1, Brah!  Maybe +2 for the Bromophobia.  We bros love giving each other the business, but at the end of the day, we're at the Olive Garden together reliving our stoke over the Big Walls we skied at Whiteface!


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Referencing the Adirondack sub-form DHS spoke of ^^



If anything, I was _celebrating_ the shut down - I certainly wasn't "pissed" about it - then or now.




> Picked up skiing 45 minutes ago ^^



How is that saying he's a bad skier?  It was an obvious reference to the irony that some little dork in Connecticut thought he was qualified to start a web site about skiing and ski culture.  I used to comment about that all the time.  It's one of the things that made him cry.




> Yeah, people that work for a living are the worst! ^^



How do you get that from what you quoted?  And what does that have to do with anything we're talking about anyhow?




> You really have a thing against people who work in cubicles don't you?


Yes



> Maybe you can tell us all about what an "Alpine Zone" is.


Well I certainly could but, again, WTF does that have to do with anything?  How does that prove your point?


One would would be forgiven for thinking that you just went out and posted a bunch of words so it would look like you were making a defensible point.  Complete fail.  I never said, or implied, _any_ of the things you've attributed to me.  Run along now.


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

It's funny to watch Dumbskier sitting in the corner, slobbering on himself and covered in his own waste.


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> It's funny to watch Dumbskier sitting in the corner, slobbering on himself and covered in his own waste.



Hey, Brah - don't let my little bro-ribbing get you frazzled - I'm the biggest supporting you got here.  I hope you don't let your bros get in you head like that on the Big Walls at Whiteface - could be dangerous!


----------



## mbedle (May 5, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> +1, Brah!  Maybe +2 for the Bromophobia.  We bros love giving each other the business, but at the end of the day, we're at the Olive Garden together reliving our stoke over the Big Walls we skied at Whiteface!



+1 How long do you think we can keep this guy hooked??? This could be entertainment for the entire summer. He's like an addict with this kind of chat. I swear its like he cut and pasted the posts from the backcountrytalk forum into this one.


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

Dumbskier said:


> Hey, Brah - don't let my little bro-ribbing get you frazzled


  No worries lil' fella.  Believe me.  


> I'm the biggest supporting you got here.


Syntax much?



> I hope you don't let your bros get in you head



Let me guess, you typed that with your nose.  Slow down idiot and write complete sentences using generally accepted rules of grammar.  It makes it so much more interesting for the reader.


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2017)

mbedle said:


> +1 How long do you think we can keep this guy hooked??? This could be entertainment for the entire summer. He's like an addict with this kind of chat. I swear its like he cut and pasted the posts from the backcountrytalk forum into this one.



He's great, huh?  The meltdown is progressing right according to schedule.


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

mbedle said:


> +1 How long do you think we can keep this guy hooked??? This could be entertainment for the entire summer. He's like an addict with this kind of chat. I swear its like he cut and pasted the posts from the backcountrytalk forum into this one.



Wow.  The collective cluelessness of this place is breathtaking.  If you're all trying to drive me off by denying me an interesting or worthy opponent, I gotta tell ya', it's working.


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

Dumbskier said:


> He's great, huh?  The meltdown is progressing right according to schedule.




Dance for me you stupid little monkey!  Dance!


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Let me guess, you typed that with your nose.  Slow down idiot and write complete sentences using generally accepted rules of grammar.  It makes it so much more interesting for the reader.




Hey, Brah - you make some good points.  It believe the next step in the classic internet meltdown after calling out typos are threats of violence.   Perhaps a challenge to a ski-off?  When do the Big Walls at Whiteface usually open?


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

Dance, Monkeyboy!:grin:


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Sounds like it should be easy for you to go find the posts where I said these things.  Hurry back.  I'll wait here.



And I'm still waiting.  Monkeyboy, why don't you go help your buddy?


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Wow.  The collective cluelessness of this place is breathtaking.  If you're all trying to drive me off by denying me an interesting or worthy opponent, I gotta tell ya', it's working.



Final step in the classic internet meltdown - pretend you're bored, declare victory and never show your sorry face again.  I'm gonna miss you bro!


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

Dumbskier said:


> Final step in the classic internet meltdown - pretend you're bored, declare victory and never show your sorry face again.  I'm gonna miss you bro!



Dude, you're boring.  Your entire schtick here has been to set up a bunch of strawmen (ask a smart person what that means), destroy them in a spasm of flailing nonsense, and then run around pounding your little chicken chest in victory.  You're an idiot.  I'll bet you voted for Trump.


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> And I'm still waiting.  Monkeyboy, why don't you go help your buddy?



Ah, yet another step in the meltdown - "prove where I said those infuriating things you're attributing to me".  Someone could write a casebook about you.


----------



## mbedle (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Dude, you're boring.  Your entire schtick here has been to set up a bunch of strawmen (ask a smart person what that means), destroy them in a spasm of flailing nonsense, and then run around pounding your little chicken chest in victory.  You're an idiot.  I'll bet you voted for Trump.



You do realize you need an argument before you can deploy a strawman, don't you?  I'm not disputing anything you say, brah.  I'm just happy we have a big wall skiing bro from Whiteface on the forum to shoot the breeze with.


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

Monkeyboy, why did you vote for Trump?


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

Dumbskier said:


> You do realize you need an argument before you can deploy a strawman, don't you?


  Well, you certainly will employ a false narrative.  Not sure what your motives are and really don't care.  But the tactic reminds me of Trump.  You have an anatomically correct Trump doll you keep under your bed, right?


----------



## mbedle (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Well, you certainly will employ a false narrative.  Not sure what your motives are and really don't care.  But the tactic reminds me of Trump.  You have an anatomically correct model of Trump you keep under your bed, right?



He might not, but I do and make sweeeeeet love to it every night!!!!


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Well, you certainly will employ a false narrative.  Not sure what your motives are and really don't care.  But the tactic reminds me of Trump.  You have an anatomically correct model of Trump you keep under your bed, right?



My Trump Real Doll is on back order, if you must know.  Now tell me this: why are you so worried that the people on this forum, whom you openly mock and scorn, might think you're a Big Wall Skiing bro from Whiteface who lives in his mom's basement?  Why do you care what we think?


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

Dumbskier said:


> My Trump Real Doll is on back order, if you must know.  Now tell me this: why are you so worried that the people on this forum, whom you openly mock and scorn, might think you're a Big Wall Skiing bro from Whiteface who lives in his mom's basement?  Why do you care what we think?



I don't.  But it's fun (and funny) to note that all you can do is just make stuff up.  You cant come at me with actual facts so you create an alternative reality, like your hero Donald Trump, in an ill-advised and ultimately failed attempt to paint me in a bad light.  This all started because I made fun of bump skiers.  You were having none of that!  It really pissed you off and so off you went.  Now you're sitting in a puddle of your own piss smearing your own turds all over your face.  It's funny to behold.  I make fun of bump skiers and you publicly crap yourself.  Let's do it again, mmkay?:lol::lol:


----------



## mbedle (May 5, 2017)

I am pretty sure that the post that started this is:

What "content" are y'all so concerned about losing? I've never seen anything posted on a ski forum that didn't sound like something some idiot squatting on a bar stool blurted out between a burp and a fart.

Yet, you seem to be one of those "idiots". I love you man, keep on trucking. I'll be looking for you on Grindr, when the trump doll wears out.


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> I don't.



Right.  We'll just ignore all your posts challenging me and others to show where you called yourself a Big Wall skier from Whitestone.  You are clearly worried that people here might think you believe that there are Big Walls to be skied at Whitestone and conclude that you are a buffoon in addition to being a troll.  Or why else would you reply to every single one of my posts, calling me childish names, fantasizing about images of me covered in bodily secretions, making thinly veiled homophobic taunts and trying to bait me into some debate about Trump?  You came in here looking to taunt people, but instead of being banned like you had hoped, you were subject to the very mildest of mockery and proceeded to have a Classic Internet Meltdown.  You had a tantrum, grasped at typos, demanded fact-checking and ultimately declared victory.  The cycle is complete, so run along and come back in another 10 years.  Maybe you'll be out of you mom's basement by then.  Who knows?


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

Dumbskier said:


> a bunch of loosely connected words that nobody read



Dance for me you retarded little monkeyboy! 
Dance!


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

mbedle said:


> I am pretty sure that the post that started this is:
> 
> What "content" are y'all so concerned about losing? I've never seen anything posted on a ski forum that didn't sound like something some idiot squatting on a bar stool blurted out between a burp and a fart..



That's not what triggered monkeyboy.  It was the mogul skier comment that made him shit his pants.  Fucking hilarious!


----------



## mbedle (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Jully (May 5, 2017)

Biggest wall skiing I've seen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lmIfMmclVU


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Hint: Be more funny.
> 
> Humor is key to great trolling. You've displayed none so far.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


Just to clarify. What you want is for people to laugh WITH you not AT you.  

A crafty troll usually pulls in a few fans. You've had a couple dozen chances to do that.  You have whiffed every time. 

That actually makes you the Monkeyboy who can't stop dancing and there's a whole group of people who realize this and are playing you HARD. 

It's rather sad you are so oblivious to what's going on. A ban at this point would really just be me offering you mercy.  I do feel bad for you, but not that bad yet.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

Yeah, I'm looking for fans........:roll:  



(You couldn't make this shit up)


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

I will say this DHS, if this place is so hard up for views that you'd even allow _me _back -  then my work is already done here.

Lil' Greg would not be happy.  Freeheelwilly is back and shitting all over his forum; the _exact _same thing that got him perma-banned a while back. My oh my, how times change.


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Just to clarify. What you want is for people to laugh WITH you not AT you.
> 
> A crafty troll usually pulls in a few fans. You've had a couple dozen chances to do that.  You have whiffed every time.
> 
> ...



Yeah, what we have here is a paradigmatic example of that perennial troll subspecies, the ax-grinding troll.  Clearly, someone on this board wounded his pride or hurt his feelings or just happened to say something that bothered him enough that he had to jump on the keyboard and lash out.  Unfortunately for this subspecies of troll, it only really works if his target thinks the troll's opinion matters.  Hence, his frantic attempts to prove that he doesn't think there are Big Walls to be skied at Whiteface.  Unfortunately, his Classic Internet Meltdown, replete with childish name-calling and thinly veiled homophobia, all but guarantees that he will be unable to redeem himself and make his trolling effective. His only real option is to go away, come back in a few years with a new user name and try again.  All he's doing now is digging himself deeper, much to our comic relief.

-- Monkeyboy


----------



## Not Sure (May 5, 2017)

Planning his escape...


----------



## ForcedHotWater (May 5, 2017)

You're out of your depth, Dumbskier.


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> That's not what triggered monkeyboy.  It was the mogul skier comment that made him shit his pants.  Fucking hilarious!



Actually, it was your adolescent fixation with Big Wall skiers that I found hilarious, brah!


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> You're out of your depth, Dumbskier.



Yep, you are some deep waters, Brah.  Is this where you tell me about all the anonymous supporters who are sending you private messages of encouragement?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2017)

For someone who is grasping at straws by bringing Trump into the game, you sure display a similar form of narcissism. Don't flatter yourself lil fella.  Ratings have nothing to do with me not putting you out of your misery. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 5, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> +1, Brah!  Maybe +2 for the Bromophobia.



This was a real concern on Phish and GD side projects lot maybe a decade ago. Watch out for that bromo.


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 5, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> thinly veiled homophobia



I also sensed some heterophobia. Did you pick up on that too?


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> I also sensed some heterophobia. Did you pick up on that too?



I don't know about that, but I did sense some coprophilic tendencies. Why is is obsessed with picturing me covered in feces?  Lots of anger and rage in this one. I really hope he's just a kid, but if he's been trolling this place for 10 years already, he could be old enough to have reproduced. Scary thought.


----------



## prsboogie (May 7, 2017)

ForcedHotWater said:


> Dance for me you retarded little monkeyboy!
> Dance!


Not only is he an asshole, he is a bigoted asshole. Had to drag mentally challenged people in to your diatribe. Strong work. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jack97 (May 7, 2017)

Sad in many ways that the troll displaced the intent of the first post. 

I for one will miss the good information on Epic, so many to list but recent examples were boots and bindings. In addition, the broad depth of opinions from people who share the same passion for winter sports.


----------



## abc (May 7, 2017)

jack97 said:


> Sad in many ways that the troll displaced the intent of the first post.


Quite.

for people who responded, the troll won. (he's not shy to point that out too)


----------



## Domeskier (May 8, 2017)

abc said:


> Quite.
> 
> for people who responded, the troll won. (he's not shy to point that out too)



I don't know about that.  He returned to relive his glory days when he and his bros caused the former owner of this site to deprive them of a sub-forum for what, based on his behavior in this thread, must have been juvenile, scatological and bigoted buffoonery.  He wasn't quite up to the task on his own and either his bros have grown up and moved on after 10 years (one can hope) or they do not want to be associated with him after his meltdown (complete with his paranoid conspiracy theories about Trump voters trying to undermine his credibility with false narratives).  I wish him well.  Maybe next time this Big Wall Skiing Fanboy won't derail his triumphant return by letting poor reading comprehension cause him to jump into a grade-school debate about who are the best skiers on the mountain.  For the record, the best skiers on the mountain are Highway Star.


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 8, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> (complete with his paranoid conspiracy theories about Trump voters trying to undermine his credibility with false narratives).



Russian hackers?


----------



## Domeskier (May 8, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Russian hackers?



I'm sure he'll find a way to blame Putin.  Or at least incorporate him into in his vile homophobic imagery....


----------



## hrstrat57 (May 12, 2017)

EpicSki

10 minutes left


----------



## dlague (May 12, 2017)

Well still up but it is now read only at least from the App.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (May 12, 2017)

dlague said:


> Well still up but it is now read only at least from the App.


Still a lot of new last minute posts. So it's clearly writable, if only from non-app.


----------



## abc (May 12, 2017)

Now it's really dead.


----------

